# looking for norcal breeder



## moxiemaltese (Aug 2, 2008)

looking for a first maltese...anyone recommend a reputable breeder in northern california to look at?


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello and welcome to SM!! I'm from NorCal, too. What part are you from? I'm in the San Jose area.  

As for a breeder in NorCal, Richelieu (did I spell that right?) Maltese has some _adorable_ puppies available!! You better get one fast, though, because she's only down to three puppies. Just last week, she had six, so they're going like hot cakes.  She also has an adorable nine-month-old male available and a 1.5 year old female available (both are show-dog dropouts), so if you're open to adopting an "older" puppy, you may want to ask about them, as well. Some SM members have pups from Richelieu, and they are all very special. :wub: Here is the site: http://richmaltese.com/Puppies_.html

I believe Malt Angel Maltese is in NorCal, as well, and it looks like she has a darling male that will be available in the near future.  http://www.maltaangelsmaltese.com/index.htm

Rijes Maltese and Aria Maltese are in NorCal, too! http://www.rijesmaltese.com/ and http://ariamaltese.com/ 

Also, are you willing to have your puppy shipped to you? My puppy was shipped to me all the way from Tennessee, but he was brought to me by an actual person (I think his wife is a stewardess, so he is able to pick up puppies from their breeder and deliver them to their new owner). This option is open to you if you're not comfortable with having your pup shipped in cargo, although many of SM's members had their puppies shipped to them in cargo and the puppies are as fine as ever!

Some other breeders you may want to consider are Rhapsody Maltese, Tajon Maltese, Midis Maltese, Chalet de Maltese, and It's Magic Maltese. I believe all five have puppies available! 

http://rhapsodymaltese.com/puppies.html http://tajonmaltese.com/puppies/puppies.html http://midismaltese.com/ http://chaletdemaltese.com/puppies.html http://www.itsmagicmaltese.com/index.html

I hope that helped. Good luck in your search!!


----------



## moxiemaltese (Aug 2, 2008)

> Hello and welcome to SM!! I'm from NorCal, too. What part are you from? I'm in the San Jose area.  ...
> Thank you. I'm also in the San Jose area too.
> 
> Thanks for all the leads! I will check them all out.
> ...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm in the central valley, feel free to PM with any questions about any breeders you come across - You definitely got some good links so check out!


----------

